# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  PROGRAMA DE MAGIA MUNDIAL

## hakan di milo

Lo que voy a pedir , no se hace ,tranquilos no es el secreto de un truco .Quiero hacer un "programa de magia web" (no se si esta permitido),pero quiero que sea diferente al resto ,no por egolatra ,ni por original . Me parece que es cansador ver "siempre lo mismo" , me gustaria hacer lo mismo pero diferente para la gente se interece mas , tengo ideas "dispersas" en mi mente pero ninguna es concreta , me gustaria que los magos experimentados o no ,me dieran su sugerencia , ya que es bueno tener otro punto de viste  :302:  .no digo que los magos hagan lo mismo solo que para el ojo del espectador ,ve a un mago en la calle haciando magia a la gente que pasa ,no se si me explico.Gracias por su atencion. Saludos

----------


## josemagic96

pues amigo,yo estaría dispuesto a ayudarte con eso ,junto con un amigo también mago pero, ¿ya tienes el dominio web ? ¿o amenos el nombre?, nosotros te podríamos colaborar con street magic .
cualquier cosa informame
att:jose

----------


## swaze

Sinceramente no entiendo muy bien el concepto lo mismo pero distinto si pudieses especificar un poco mas seria genial

----------


## josemagic96

yo creo, creo solamente que a lo que el se refiere es pues a hacer un programa en el que el tema central sea la magia y el ilusionismo, pero no quiere que el estilo de presentarlo sea igual a los que ya están presentes (mindfreak,nadax aquí , etc ) en ese aspecto es en el que debemos innovar

----------


## MagNity

¿cuentas con un equipo de gente que se dedico a la producción y realización? poseen los magos de carisma televisivo? si no es asi, ya no hace falta empezar... 
por otro lado, comenta tu que ideas te vienen en cabeza,... pero como realizador de televisión y aficionadillo a la magia, ya te digo que lo que pides, cuesta mucho tiempo, paciencia y algo de dinero... si quereis que tenga durada, claro.

----------


## hakan di milo

Gracias  a los dos pero ,tengo material y equipo (bueno) ,y sera difundido en la web nunca nombre la televicion ojala lo pueda llavar a la tv soy diseñador multimedia (hago paginas web ,publicidad,folleteria,photoshop,etc) . asi que manipulacion de marketing y eso tengo ,lo que tengo son dudas y jose me encantaria mucho que estamos juntos pero me tendrias que mandar el material y lo hacemos me gusto dos continentes(si sos de españa) un mismo arte

----------


## josemagic96

claro ahí estaré junto con un amigo ya te mande un mp

----------


## hakan di milo

_Primer programa de magia mundial web_ 
Se  trata de un programa web que consta de magos representando a su pais ,  la idea es demostrar que no hay fronteras para el arte de la magia .Cada  mago/a sera el exponente de su pais , llegando a ser parte del primer  programa de magia mundial.Conviertete en el exponente de magia de tu  pais ,se parte de nosotros, demuestra al mundo de lo que eres capas.
            El  programa se trasmiratira por la web y por su pagina oficial , los requisitos para ser miembro son:
-  se debe mandar un video , hablado, a- hakan.di.milo@hotmail.com-  ,ejecutando un truco de magia. con los datos personales (nombre  artistico (si lo tiene), pais , ciudad , edad , años de actividad en la magia)  
- mandar fotos artisticas (recientes si es posible) a - hakan.di.milo@hotmail.com -
- tener acceso a una camara fija (webcam si es posible) y movil (para mandar el material).
- tener mas de un año en la magia.  
- ser constante y responsable.
- ser respetuoso.
-  el material dispuesto a mostrar debe ser mostrando el perfil de la  persona (del mago, no solo torso del mago como en los videos caseros de  internet) y demas acompañantes(publico , si estos estan dispuestos) en  la ejecucion  truco.
- no es de suma importancia la calidad de video ,si es importante el audio ,en caso de que no se entienda debe tener subtitulos.
- tener estilo propio. 
- adactarse al formato del programa.

*ANTE CUALQUIER DUDA MANDAR UN EMAIL A HAKAN.DI.MILO@HOTMAIL.COM*

----------


## hakan di milo

para mandar el video  (si es un archivo grande) enviarlo a
http://www.yousendit.com
♦ introduce un mail (hakan.di.milo@hotmail.com) 
♦ clic en ‘examinar’ 
♦ ubica el archivo en tu compu
♦ Clic en ‘you send it’
♦ Cuando hayas subido el archivo
♦ Copia el link de referencia para q el archivo pueda ser bajado
♦ Es sencillo y muy util para enviar archivos grandes^

----------

